# Folding Bagging and INSERTING into bag also, all Automatically. Possible???



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm basically looking to achieve a setup like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvJb6b8LGq0

But.... at the part where the bag is open we'd like to insert somthing small (bag of sweets, sticker etc) into the bag also automatically

Is this possible? We're having to do all our packing by hand after the shirts are folded in a machine just because it does not seem as though this step can be automated which is incredibly slow/costly

If anyone knows if this is possible I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

With automation almost anything is possible.....I imagine for a setup like that, you need to be shipping 1,000s of shirt a day or the cost of equipment will be far too expensive.....


----------



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, we do have the volume for it, it's just the case of finding a suitable machine if one exists


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

M&R has some folding & packaging equipment.... Screen Printing Equipment | Screen Printing Machine | M&R | Language Not sure if they have anthing like this....


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uCL1e4j2PE


----------

